# Charlotte Shout results



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2007)

nice job against great competition.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2007)

wow, that comp format is tough!  Fun to say you competed against some of the best though!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh man that looked good.  Thanks for the pics.  Love the turn ins.


----------



## watg? (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice!


----------

